# Intersystem build



## sossego (Apr 8, 2012)

Reference point of http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=172976#post172976

http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=89377+0+archive/2008/freebsd-java/20080203.freebsd-java is the template given for me to follow. I have Debian running on an iMac G4 and FreeBSD running on a QuickSilver G4.

1. The assumption is that the script is run on the iMac. Considering that SSH between both machines is set up, is the exporting:
a) From the iMac to the QuickSilver.
b) The inverse of the above.
And
c) Is it run from the same terminal used for the SSH login
d) Or from another terminal connected on the target to the SSH'ed login?

If the exporting is done such as stated in d) above, then how do I set that up properly? Also, does the shell type in the original environment need to match the shell of the target environment or is it an irrelevant point?

I'm using the standard ssh user@ for logins.

If the method to use is NFS with a) and b) being replaced with the NFS variables- being both server and client, then which similar method is the correct one? Is the script setup in /usr/share/java, /usr/lib/java, or both?

I do understand the concept of exporting the environment; I just want to be sure that I do such correctly. Has anyone here had any experience with such a build environment?


----------



## sossego (Apr 9, 2012)

I've conversed with Harvard along with being in the process of contacting others. Please do not mark this as solved for reasons of:
1) Any positive input is appreciated. 
2) Until I am able to show others the same methods, I still will need to learn. 

Learning will be and is a continuing experience. Number two is for emphasis on my presence ignorance.


Thanks.


----------



## sossego (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay.
Let's say that I used NFS. Being that the target environment is FreeBSD and the host environment- for reason of available binaries, libraries, et al- is Debian, would I then be exporting the variables from the target to the host or the host to the target?

Once I know this, my assumption is that I'll need to run NFS server on one machine and NFS client or the other. Let me know where I am wrong.
Thanks.


----------

